# Mosquito ice today?



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

Is there anybody on ice today. Want to try last chance, and it one hour drive for me.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I just saw a live video of the lake off of rt88 east, a couple guys on the south side off the south lot, open water on both sides of the bridge. Some shore rot by the east ramp but not bad at all, this was around noonish..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Snag, pbl tomorrow I will try at that high wind


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

This was at the cemetery around 4:00 p.m. today, might have a problem at the shoreline, but I heard that the main lake is still a solid 8"-11" of ice.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Ice was growing today. Over 10" of good ice still. Man that wind was brutal today. Fished 12fow. One spot all day. Ended with 3 walleye, 7 crappie and a really big perch.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Out here on North end now south and east of 88. This a noon update. 

Sunny and ice is singing for sure!!! 🙏 LOL.
The wind is BRUTAL and nonstop. 12 foot of water and pulling up small perch with a variety of jigs/spoons. My buddy near me slammed a 8 pound channel cat a short time later had something with weight but came unbuttoned at hole. 

Again the wind is brutal/fierce and non stop. 

Ice is an easy 10 to 12 "

Very cold,

Don.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> Ice was growing today. Over 10" of good ice still. Man that wind was brutal today. Fished 12fow. One spot all day. Ended with 3 walleye, 7 crappie and a really big perch.


North or South?


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone ever target pike?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...full report of today's adventure here soon...6:00 ish. @ Mosquito lake.

Teaman.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...alot has happened last few hours. 

Not the best report...but here I go.

2/20/22 East launch south side of 88 causeway. (Across) the road from bait/rent house. Drag out was easy and once past the rocks ... wind inserted its self! It was a reflection for me personally as walking the dam at westbranch with trees on left...once past cove it was wind/waves lol.

...I posted at noon with trip today and update. 

Final score. 15 to 18 perch caught with not 1 considered (keeper) as a matter of fact ... 300 yards north of me and very close to causeway bridge I peaked out of the (least) windy window...and saw a female Eagle land on what looked like an old ice home...Eagle was flapping wings for a few seconds...then off to the East...a few minutes later it goose city as they were making noise and flying everywhere...that the Eagle was!

Pictures from today.

Teaman.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...some more pictures from mid to late day mosquito lake 2/20/22.

Remember now that mid morning temperatures reached into the 40"s...with wall to wall sun

Don.

Pictures from 02/22/2022 mosquito.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...some more pictures from mid to late day mosquito lake 2/20/22.
> 
> Remember now that mid morning temperatures reached into the 40"s...with wall to wall sun
> 
> ...


Took me a second to figure out that Photo.. you know the deepest part of my lake is just south of the causeway bridge and if you jig edges when you find them you can poke some nice perch..


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Took me a second to figure out that Photo.. you know the* deepest part of my lake is just south of the causeway bridge* and *if you jig edges* when you find them you can poke some nice perch..



Looks like he's close to the spools? Man, the grass is thick in there. Tons of throw-backs,, crappies & perch.

!!!! Hey WAIT! EZ,, Sounds like you might be hitting my spot! YOUR spost'a stay on the NE side!?

But you are correct,,, that stoney steep dropoff on the SE side of the channel is a good place to drop a line! ;>)

Just outside, & a tad N of the channel marker,,,, but I can't see the marker on this map.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Here's another good E side drop-off spot to try.
Hey EZ,, what cove was the old boat launch entrance?
Everything looks so different on this map. No driveway or docks to go by.
FWIW,, We spent many a night, fishing the S side drop-off at that cove.

Google Maps

Google Maps


----------

